# SQWIBS Proud Moment... Mancake



## sqwib (Dec 14, 2015)

*    Manday Cake ...aka, "Mancake" *

*December 11th, 2015*






My annual "Manday" event was coming up and I wanted to make something with a little "WOW" factor, I do have a reputation to keep you know, lol.

I was going to make a few fatties in addition to my already extensive list of items, but to be honest I really don't care for how the bacon cooks that sits up against the sausage. It never quite crisps up to my satisfaction. I reheated a piece of my Supreme Pizza Fattie from my last cook and absolutely loved it but removed the bacon because it was not cooked enough for me so after having a slice of the fattie I decided I really wanted to make my supreme pizza fattie

So I began my search for a bacon-less fattie. Yes, I said bacon-less.Doing a bit of research I've come across a few folks... BamsBBQ @ The Hot Pepper and one of our own @ SMF, forluvofsmoke, that made fattie pies. Eric's post from 2009 really helped me with this recipe. I was intrigued but couldn't find much info on these fattie pies, try googling Fattie Pies!!

Anyhow I decided to make a cake... a Manday cake... aka, Mancake to be exact.
I am posting this in addition to my Manday 5 post because I felt that this cook was worthy of its own post.However with this recipe there would be some obstacke sto overcome.

One of the obstacles to overcome would be icing. The sauce would need to be thick so I decided on using tomato paste, tomato sauce and Parmesan cheese. I was worried that too much tomato paste or Parmesan would ruin the taste of the cake. I decided to cook the sauce down about an hour to thicken even more. The icing sort of had a, "tomato pie sauce"  taste...I love Tomato Pie.
Hopefully this would be thick enough to slather on. But how would I decorate it? My original plan was to use Velveeta cheese in a Ziploc bag, heated in hot water snip the end and squeeze the cheese out. My loving wife suggested squirt cheese... Pure genius.The next obstacle was the possibility of the cake bursting and holding up under it's own weight once removed from the spring-form pan, it would have to stand on its own in order to receive the proper amount of smoke.

To overcome this, everything was chilled

Then there was the problem of shrinkage (Seinfeld Episode) and excess liquid.
To overcome this, I cooked all the veggies and softened them and cooked off most of the liquid. This is then placed in the refrigerator and chilled.

The meat is placed in a spring-form pan lined with plastic wrap using three Chubb's then it's formed.
The filing is tossed with cheese and sauce then packed tightly into the cake.
The fourth Chubb is rolled out on plastic wrap and laid on top then the seams are sealed.
The cake is placed in the freezer for a few hours. The Cake is removed from the freezer then the plastic wrap is removed.
 

A wire rack is placed under the cake and it's flipped
The spring-form pan is removed then another wire rack is placed on the cake and flipped again... The seam needs to be on the top.
The cake is placed on the wire rack in the GOSM using cherry. The dam shelf actually bent a little.
I set the ice cold cake on the shelf and turned the heat all the way up and let her rip.
It reached 165°F in three+hours. Actually 167°F...I was amazed that there was no leakage at all... none. I let it rest about an hour then put on the icing, then my lovely wife done the decorating.
The cake warmed the icing and it was sliced. It sliced perfectly I couldn't beloved it... Now the most critical part...the taste... How did it taste. It cooked great... Looks great and sliced great.But how was it gonna taste?

Here is the detailed post with pics,

*Manday Cake*

*Tools*


9" spring form pan
plastic wrap
wire racks
Lipitor

*Ingredients*


16 oz of Pizza Sauce
Three 6 oz jar tomato paste
1 tablespoon crushed garlic
1 teaspoon garlic powder for sauce
2 teaspoon Oregano, one for sauce
1 teaspoon Sweet Basil
1 teaspoon Crushed Red Pepper
¼ cup Parmesan cheese
1.5 Green Bell Pepper, diced
1 medium onion, diced
Mushrooms, pieces & stems, canned, 12 oz drained
12 oz. Black Olives, sliced
pepperoni slices, precooked
1/4 pound of bacon, chopped and cooked
1- 1-1/2 pounds Shredded three cheese blend
1 can of Canned Cheese "Kraft Easy Cheese Spread"


Prepare the sauce using 16 oz of sauce, 2 cans of paste and 1/4 cup of Parmesan, garlic powder and oregano, cook on low and thicken, take one third and use for the filling, place in the refrigerator. 







The Bacon and Pepperoni are chopped, cooked and set aside.





 
Veggies are sauted to soften, then the garlic, olives, mushrooms and oregano is added to simmer off most of the liquid, then the bacon, pepperoni and sauce is added working in the sauce. Cook on low another 10 minutes or so, refrigerate overnight or at least til cold.





 




 




 




 




 




  




 




 





Into the refrigerator to chill.




 
The sausage is placed in a spring-form pan lined with plastic wrap using three Chubb's then it's formed.




 











The fourth Chubb is rolled out on plastic wrap.





 
The filing is removed from the refrigerator and is tossed in a bowl with the three cheese blend and the 2/3rds sauce is added and tossed in as well.




 
A little extra cheese is placed on the bottom.




 
The filling is then packed *tightly*  into the cake. Make sure to leave some exposed sausage where the top piece will fit, this will insure a better seal and reduce the chance of coming apart at the seam.




 
The top is then placed on the cake.





The seams are sealed by pinching and tucking




 
Here I'm just checking for firmness and weighing. The cake precooked is 6.5 pounds




 




 




 
The cake is placed in the freezer for a few hours. The Cake is removed from the freezer, the plastic wrap is removed and the cake is placed top side down on a wire rack.  The spring-form pan is then removed and another wire rack is placed on top (which will be the bottom once flipped) of the cake and flipped again... The seam needs to be on the top. The cake is placed on the wire rack in the GOSM using cherry. The dam shelf actually bent a little. I set the ice cold cake on the shelf and turned the heat all the way up and let her rip. I don't worry about temps anymore,  I just fire it up and keep an eye on the water and make sure there's a bit of wood smoking.




 


It reached 165°F in three+hours. Actually 167°F...I was amazed that there was no leakage at all... none. I let it rest about an hour.












I was worried it would stick to the grates but it came off nicely here's the cake Plated and ready for the icing.










 

Time for the icing. 
















Time to decorate!

My lovely wife is doing the decorating. 






















Wait! It's not done yet!







I let it rest a little bit before I brought it down, it would have been hell for the guys waiting for it to cool.







The cake warmed the icing and it was sliced. It sliced perfectly I couldn't believe it... Now the most critical part...the taste... How did it taste? It cooked great... Looks great and sliced great. But how was it gonna taste? It passed with flying colors... Everyone raved over it, man was I happy!











HAPPY MANDAY!!!










I have another icing idea that I will try next, its a white icing using smoked provolone the last 20 minutes of the cook, i'm not sure if i'm going to try a textured looking icing like a pinata cake or a fondant type icing?


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 14, 2015)

THAT'S AWESOME!  

POINTS for creativity!


----------



## hamrhead1971 (Dec 14, 2015)

SQWIBS, there is only one word that comes to mind.....BAD...A$$.  Thats all I can say, that is badass.
Points all around.

Smoke it up
William


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 14, 2015)

Looks Great, SQWIB !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






------------------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





My kinda cake!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





My favorite color---Meat !!!

Bear


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 14, 2015)

Wow! That deserves POINTS!


----------



## tropics (Dec 14, 2015)

That is fantastic makes my mouth water Thanks for sharing

Richie


----------



## muralboy (Dec 14, 2015)

I am at a lost for words!!!!  Awesome all the way around.

If I knew how to give you a point I would.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I think I just did


----------



## tropics (Dec 14, 2015)

muralboy said:


> I am at a lost for words!!!!  Awesome all the way around.
> 
> If I knew how to give you a point I would.
> 
> ...


See the little green thumb down at the bottom right hand corner of the post box.Click on that

Richie


----------



## daveomak (Dec 14, 2015)

_*Genius !!!!!!!*_


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 14, 2015)

I just showed this thread to my bride.  

Bride said; "get on it bubba!"

I hear by request permission to duplicate your recipe and process!  :biggrin:


----------



## gary s (Dec 14, 2015)

That is Cool  I love it     Great pics   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## greasemonger (Dec 14, 2015)

Ermagherd...yes...this is now a must make...


----------



## worktogthr (Dec 14, 2015)

Absolutely brilliant! POINTS!


----------



## sqwib (Dec 15, 2015)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> THAT'S AWESOME!
> 
> POINTS for creativity!


Thank you for the points


hamrhead1971 said:


> SQWIBS, there is only one word that comes to mind.....BAD...A$$. Thats all I can say, that is badass.
> Points all around.
> 
> Smoke it up
> William


Thanks


Bearcarver said:


> Looks Great, SQWIB !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine too, thank you for the points.


dirtsailor2003 said:


> Wow! That deserves POINTS!


Thank you for the Points


tropics said:


> That is fantastic makes my mouth water Thanks for sharing
> 
> Richie


Thank you for the Points.


muralboy said:


> I am at a lost for words!!!!  Awesome all the way around.
> 
> If I knew how to give you a point I would.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the Points


tropics said:


> See the little green thumb down at the bottom right hand corner of the post box.Click on that
> 
> Richie


Thanks for helping a fellow SMF'er


DaveOmak said:


> _*Genius !!!!!!!*_


Well, thank you Dave!


CrankyBuzzard said:


> I just showed this thread to my bride.
> 
> Bride said; "get on it bubba!"
> 
> I hear by request permission to duplicate your recipe and process!


Absolutely and she's a keeper!!! That is awesome please post with tons of pics and come back here with a link to the post, Checkout Eric (Forluvofsmoke's) post on his fattie pie, it helped me.


gary s said:


> That is Cool  I love it     Great pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bit the bullet and used the good camera. Thanks for the points.


greasemonger said:


> Ermagherd...yes...this is now a must make...


Go For It!


worktogthr said:


> Absolutely brilliant! POINTS!


Thank you for the points.

I cant wait to fiddle with this recipe a bit more, cupcakes, double stuffed brownies, sheetcake, different icings and donuts. Going to start stockpiling on sausage after the new year.


----------



## bdskelly (Dec 15, 2015)

Genius... Absolutely Genius.   This is what the forum is all about. I wish I could give more than one point!

Brian


----------



## b-one (Dec 15, 2015)

That looks crazy tasty!


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 15, 2015)

BDSkelly said:


> Genius... Absolutely Genius.   This is what the forum is all about. I wish I could give more than one point!
> Brian
> :points:



I agree!  I see more of these being made soon!  

I'm still in awe about the idea and result!


----------



## redheelerdog (Dec 15, 2015)

Squiber, that man cake is literally amazing!

*Rock the house, get outta town, that thing looks stupid good.*

Man... where did you come up with that?

I vote you MAYOR OF SMF...  All hail to Mayor Squib!


----------



## disco (Dec 16, 2015)

Points for the innovator. Great job, SQWIB.

Disco


----------



## smokin monkey (Dec 16, 2015)

That's my type of CAKE!!! Points!


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 16, 2015)

SQWIBS, Another awesome creation !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sqwib (Dec 16, 2015)

BDSkelly said:


> Genius... Absolutely Genius.   This is what the forum is all about. I wish I could give more than one point!
> 
> Brian


Thankyou


b-one said:


> That looks crazy tasty!


To be honest it was actually quite good


CrankyBuzzard said:


> I agree! I see more of these being made soon!
> 
> I'm still in awe about the idea and result!


And its quite easy to make.


Disco said:


> Points for the innovator. Great job, SQWIB.
> 
> Disco


Thank you


Smokin Monkey said:


> That's my type of CAKE!!! Points!


I'm with you on that!


redheelerdog said:


> Squiber, that man cake is literally amazing!
> 
> *Rock the house, get outta town, that thing looks stupid good.*
> 
> ...


Doing a bit of research I've come across a few folks... *BamsBBQ @ The **Hot Pepper*  and *one of our own @ SMF, forluvofsmoke*, that made fattie pies. Eric's post from 2009 really helped me with this recipe. I was intrigued but couldn't find much info on these fattie pies, try googling Fattie Pies!!


----------



## greenguru (Dec 16, 2015)

What a creative genius wonderful wonderful wonderful

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## foamheart (Feb 18, 2016)

LOL... I just found this, my appoligies. You have a different way of seeing life. You are a unique individual.

Oh and your food is exciting and different. I love it.


----------



## sqwib (Feb 19, 2016)

Greenguru said:


> What a creative genius wonderful wonderful wonderful
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk





Foamheart said:


> LOL... I just found this, my appoligies. You have a different way of seeing life. You are a unique individual.
> 
> Oh and your food is exciting and different. I love it.


Thanks guys...glad to see some folks still reading this thread!


----------



## frosty (Feb 19, 2016)

Sqwib,  Always a pleasure to see you create one of your masterpieces!  Success after success.  Keep it up!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Feb 23, 2016)

What a fantastic idea!!  And then to think it out to completion is almost unbelievable.  GREAT job.







Gary


----------



## sqwib (Feb 24, 2016)

Frosty said:


> Sqwib,  Always a pleasure to see you create one of your masterpieces!  Success after success.  Keep it up!





GaryHibbert said:


> What a fantastic idea!!  And then to think it out to completion is almost unbelievable.  GREAT job.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, cant wait to make another with white icing!


----------



## mneeley490 (Feb 24, 2016)

Wow, how did I miss this on the first go-round?  Well, done! I will be trying that soon.


----------



## sqwib (Feb 26, 2016)

mneeley490 said:


> Wow, how did I miss this on the first go-round?  Well, done! I will be trying that soon.


Keep us posted!


----------

